
Show HN: Silli – Change your friends phones background image - chattie
http://silli.co
======
larrymcp
In this one they're both possessive... so to avoid looking unprofessional it
would be:

friends' phones' background images

And on the web site, photos is _not_ possessive, so it would be spelled:
photos

~~~
chattie
Ahh that's embarrassing, my grammar is (obviously) not my strong suit. Thank
you for correcting me!

~~~
ChrisGranger
You need to change let's to lets as well.

